# Watch one live record another?



## DamoUK (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for what will seem like another silly /very basic question. I've done a few searches but I'm still not quite clear.

Tonight my partner wants to watch X factor live and record strictly come dancing which is on at the same time on another channel.

Will watching something live prevent it from recording another channel?

If so can I get round this by adding a second freeview box on an ariel splitter or something?

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

You can watch one digital channel while recording an analogue one or vice versa but clearly if you have only one digital tuner you can only receive one digital channel at a time. The answer as you say is to buy a second freeview box and run it in parallel to your TiVo set-up.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

if your question is can you record one while watching another using the same freeview box and tivo then the answer is no you can't, tivo has only one tuner.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Since both progs are on 'normal' telly, and I will assume that your aerial is still in use, it would be possible to watch one analogue channel (using 1,2,3,4,5 on your TV) whilst recording another (on your tivo).

If you have no aerial source and rely on something like cable, then you could only watch and record that one source (since the recording task of the tivo would be relying on your sole input source, and presing 1,2,3,4,5 have nothing to tune into).

The question of requiring a second source would only come into play if you wished to watch/record digital channels.

Splitting the aerial source would be required, but that moves us into the realms of degrading the original signal strength and the possible need for signal boosters etc.

Anyway, as long as you have a good aerial source, you should be able to do what you need to do tonight. :up:


----------



## DamoUK (Feb 17, 2006)

cheers guys,

To clarify my RF ariel is connected directly to my freeview box as suggested by Blindlemon and then to my Tivos Aux socket by scart cable, therefore to watch an analogue channel I'm thinking that I would have to attach an ariel splitter at the wall and run a second RF cable straight into the TV's RF socket.

That way I can switch the TV source and watch an analogue channel while Tivo records the digital one through my FV box.

Does that work?

D


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

DamoUK said:


> ...I would have to attach an ariel splitter at the wall and run a second RF cable straight into the TV's RF socket...


Most freeview boxes have an aerial output too. If you have this then you don't need a splitter, just connect another RF cable fom there to the TV.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

As far as I know, *all* Freeview boxes have at least an aerial loop-through. Its only the RF modulation of the digital channel output that a lot of boxes lack.


----------



## DamoUK (Feb 17, 2006)

Cheers guys,

In the end we got a splitter and everything worked fine but now I'll have a look and see if the FV box has an RF output. Didn't even occur to me.

Thanks again,

Damien


----------

